# Adf



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I am not sure where this would go, But I have a few african drawf frogs, I had 2 one died so I got 4 more from my LFS. now one almost right away died, seemed his front arms where deformed, or chewed. There in a 20g tank with at the time 2 clown louches. the littlest clown died this afternoon, i have no clue why, and i notice now that one of the new frogs, His back leg claw is messed up. i checked the water about 3days ago, and everything was fine for the most part the ph was ok, and the second 2 where 0 and the last one was at around 20, <sorry cant recall whats the nitrate or nitrite order is at this hour> I know the one frog that was in there before is almost 2X there rest size, can he be pickin on the others? any idea's ?? or is there a chance that there just bad batch of frogs? now that I think about it the frog tank was being observed for a awhile before i got them,


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't put ADFs, particularly very young, small ADFs, in a 20g tank. As you probably know, they need to breathe the air from the surface and that's a very long way for little ones to go.

Need to know what your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings are, and how you acclimated them. What temp are they ate?

BTW, a 20g is far too small for clown loaches.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

well since you HAVE no clue how my tank is set up, and you ASSUME < ass-u-me> that i did not know that there air breathers, my tank is set up just fine thank you very much, with alot of shelf rocks that come more then half way up the water in several area's.... And when my clowns get to a bigger size <babys less then 3/4 in >they will be moved to a larger tank, right now there to small for the larger tank,, I had no Idea I had to EXPLAIN EVERYTHING to you boxermom the levels where posted,,,,,,,,,, that much I am aware of doing,,, 
I do hope I get banned,, I have read alot of your post, I am wondering if your a drill sargent?? or maybe just a natural born know it all,,, ? and that would be GREAT """" IF """" you where not so dang harsh, critical,bossy and judgemental about everything people do !!!! I left for awhile after reading all your replys,,,, this USE TO BE a very positive and helpful forum, People come here to ask and learn, and not get lectured . most people dont know alot when they come here, and personally i dont see how informing them of there wrong doings like you do helps! personally i would quit!!!! additudes like yours are not very positive,, But hey thats just my feels, I personally think you should go back to the pufferforum, I dont like your kind and thats why I was here, not there,,,,,, Sorry, i guess i just like to see people be nice to each other, and I dont see that from alot of your replys.............


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, first of all, you need to chill out. I did not assume you didn't know that they are air breathers. Read my post again. I said "As you probably know..." which means that I presumed since you've had them awhile and have seen them, YOU KNEW THAT. Sheesh. No one will be able to help you if you start screaming at people for no reason.

No, you didn't post your water parameters. You said "everything was fine for the most part the ph was ok, and the second 2 where 0 and the last one was at around 20, <sorry cant recall whats the nitrate or nitrite order is at this hour>" which doesn't exactly telling us what your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels are, does it? We need to know the actual numbers, not "fine" or 'something was 0 but I don't rememer what it was.' If you want help, you'll have to answer some very basic, simple questions. If you don't want help, then don't answer the questions. Its a very easy situation to understand.

You obviously must feel you have done or are doing something wrong for you to be so defensive and attack me for trying to help you. I see nothing wrong or offensive, or know it all-ish, in my questions to you. 

BTW, keeping fish that will grow large in a too-small tank will stunt their growth long before they physically outgrow the tank. Please feel free not to take my word for it, though. Do some research on stunting for yourself.


----------

